#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  How to overcome sleepiness during lectures?

## Helena

Guys,
I normally feel sleepy during some bored lectures or in the lectures during afternoon.
I feel really bad sometimes that I don't even understand what's going on in the lectures! :Spider: 


Do you have any ideas to overcome this problem?

----------


## Lorraine

> Guys,
> I normally feel sleepy during some bored lectures or in the lectures during afternoon.
> I feel really bad sometimes that I don't even understand what's going on in the lectures!
> 
> 
> Do you have any ideas to overcome this problem?


Hi dear, it is one of the main problems most of the people face. Try to note down the special points by keeping concentrate on the lecture. But the most difficult thing is keeping the concentrating. I usually Try this. But sometimes I am Fail. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But it may be some kind of difficult task to do. If it is a boring subject or a boring lecturer.
But I don't have any specific idea to overcome this. As I am experiencing this a lot it will be more worth if someone can give a better solution.

----------


## Adiza

> Guys,
> I normally feel sleepy during some bored lectures or in the lectures during afternoon.
> I feel really bad sometimes that I don't even understand what's going on in the lectures!
> 
> 
> Do you have any ideas to overcome this problem?



Even I have same problem in boring lecturers. Please tell some tips to over come this problem?

----------


## Karikaalan

> Guys,
> I normally feel sleepy during some bored lectures or in the lectures during afternoon.
> I feel really bad sometimes that I don't even understand what's going on in the lectures!
> 
> 
> Do you have any ideas to overcome this problem?


I don't try to overcome sleep in lectures. . I just sleep.. lol

----------


## Assassin

> Guys,
> I normally feel sleepy during some bored lectures or in the lectures during afternoon.
> I feel really bad sometimes that I don't even understand what's going on in the lectures!
> 
> 
> Do you have any ideas to overcome this problem?


It's an Epic question, Mostly I feel sleepy during lectures. I try to write every they said or drink water frequently but this methods also gives me a failure result. 




> don't try to overcome sleep in lectures. . I just sleep.. lol


Yes dude, this is what I do. Feeling sleepy is not our fault, they must take the lecture so interestingly...  :Cool:

----------


## Neo

> Guys,
> I normally feel sleepy during some bored lectures or in the lectures during afternoon.
> I feel really bad sometimes that I don't even understand what's going on in the lectures!
> 
> 
> Do you have any ideas to overcome this problem?


Here are few tips to overcome sleepiness during lectures

1. Have a shower before you go to the class & drink a good cup of caffeine 
2. Exercise & eat appropriate food
3. Chew gum or mint products could be one of the good choice
4. Bring a water bottle, and drink plenty of H2O
5.Walk off the sleepiness by taking a trip to the bathroom
6. Interact with your professor
7. Sit in the front row, or at least in the middle! The closer you are to the professor, the less likely you are to fall asleep due to volume

----------


## Adiza

> I don't try to overcome sleep in lectures. . I just sleep.. lol


Yeah! that's what I do. But you will feel very bad in the exam times.

----------


## Helena

> Hi dear, it is one of the main problems most of the people face. Try to note down the special points by keeping concentrate on the lecture. But the most difficult thing is keeping the concentrating. I usually Try this. But sometimes I am Fail. But it may be some kind of difficult task to do. If it is a boring subject or a boring lecturer.
> But I don't have any specific idea to overcome this. As I am experiencing this a lot it will be more worth if someone can give a better solution.


What if we don't get any points to note down? :lol:  But thanks for your tips Lorraine  :Smile:

----------


## Helena

> Even I have same problem in boring lecturers. Please tell some tips to over come this problem?


Hi 5 Adiza  :Thumbs:  I can feel your pain better  :lol:

----------


## Helena

> I don't try to overcome sleep in lectures. . I just sleep.. lol


 :lol:  That's a great idea Karikaalan! Chase your dreams without any stress :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Helena

> . I try to write every they said or drink water frequently but this methods also gives me a failure result.


Thanks for your tips assassin  :Smile:  Don't you think drinking water makes things worse :lol:

----------


## Helena

> Here are few tips to overcome sleepiness during lectures
> 
> 1. Have a shower before you go to the class & drink a good cup of caffeine 
> 2. Exercise & eat appropriate food
> 3. Chew gum or mint products could be one of the good choice
> 4. Bring a water bottle, and drink plenty of H2O
> 5.Walk off the sleepiness by taking a trip to the bathroom
> 6. Interact with your professor
> 7. Sit in the front row, or at least in the middle! The closer you are to the professor, the less likely you are to fall asleep due to volume


Thank you Neo  :Smile: 
Your tips are really helpful. But the chewing gum one is not for the strict professors' lectures right?

----------

